# Ariens Deluxe 28 plus limited edition



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

I picked up a new Ariens from the Dealer and was pleased that he had several of these Limited Edition models of the Deluxe 28 Plus on hand. It has the 305cc engine instead of the 250cc engine. Handwarmers, headlight, 14in Impeller, Directional tires, and cast iron gearbox. Got it for the same price ($1099) which to me seems like a great value if you look at the features that it includes. Also pleased that the engine and blower are USA made. Wanted to share. See link below.

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:APAP2l9ib3oJ:manuals.ariens.com/sales/Marketing%2520Bulletins/2013/DB01-13A%2520Deluxe%252028%2520Dealer%2520Exclusine%2520Promo%2520SKU%2520w-extended%2520financing%2520terms.pdf+ariens+921034&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgr4wqNueRvT7ml-Ve85wSpfk07-N9RaT3W7pYjxS1WrZMjhiBhoaeYBi9oShB_4EHld-M38ljPC1ZzOLezYzF9yr6kPuxDS571TAjMUcxCOu3WZzhXDm5qLv_fRXn9fnHefLnt&sig=AHIEtbSM5b2m6Pt7f3inbr8pXcdILXkRaw


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello rccfan, welcome to SBF and congrats on the purchase of your new ariens snowblower. can you post some pic's of it


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you. Here are some pictures. Im glad it has both a USA built engine and that the engine upgrade to 305cc is a one time run. Also important to me that the rest of the blower is USA built. Means more to me owning it and knowing that this is the last year for USA built engines.

Ariens - a set on Flickr


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

welcome and congrats on the limited deluxe 28...Like the upgrades...very cool!


----------



## rccrfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, A guy I work with tried to get one a couple days later from the same dealer and they were all gone.


----------

